# growing hops in the tropics



## wereprawn (29/6/13)

hi,
just wondering if anyone has had any success growing hops in tropical areas?

I live in mackay,qld and it gets pretty hot n humid here in summer.

any advice/experiences would be great to hear.

cheers!


----------



## QldKev (29/6/13)

I grew them in down here in Bundy for a few years. They are more than happy to grow, but without the super long days of down south don't expect huge crops.


----------



## wereprawn (29/6/13)

_thanks qldkev. 15 hours of sun per day apparently to flower.just hoping someone knew of a strain that grows and flowers in the tropics.is mould/fungus a problem in the humidity?_


----------



## QldKev (29/6/13)

I had Mt Hood and Nugget, so quite different and both done very well.

Here is some pics
http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/43029-growing-hops-in-se-queensland/?p=609698

and another thread will more info
http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/15947-2007-hop-plantations/


----------



## gilmoreous (29/6/13)

I live in Townsville and my mate planted and harvested Cascade last year. His Nugget died. The Cascade is growing well again this year. He has it in a large planter box.


----------



## hoppy2B (29/6/13)

I have some Tettnang rhizomes you can have for free. It is a variety that seems to prefer shorter days.


----------



## wereprawn (29/6/13)

wow! that's some good looking hops from such a small pot qldkev.
thanks hoppy2B.you're a legend! how would I go about getting them all the way up here?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/6/13)

They are pretty hardy. Just keep them moist. They wont flower as much as those grown in Vic or Tas..

They love full sun


----------



## hoppy2B (1/7/13)

wereprawn said:


> wow! that's some good looking hops from such a small pot qldkev.
> thanks hoppy2B.you're a legend! how would I go about getting them all the way up here?


Either click on my name and send a message to me, or click up the top of the page the little letter icon, I'll send you a message now.


----------



## QldKev (1/7/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> They are pretty hardy. Just keep them moist. They wont flower as much as those grown in Vic or Tas..
> 
> They love full sun


That's what I found

Full Sun
No wind
Free draining soil, but watered heaps


----------



## wereprawn (2/7/13)

they will get plenty of water.do you mean I have to water the bloody things in the dry season?(kidding).


----------



## alfadog (2/7/13)

It is not only the day length that is important with hops. Plants invest large amounts of energy into producing oils to protect the plant from the cold weather, if the plant has the luxury of growing in the tropics it will not expend this energy.

In short the plants will grow but will not have the full aroma and AA% of hops grown in the cool.

Though if I had the space I would still give it a go.


----------



## shaunous (30/7/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> They are pretty hardy. Just keep them moist. They wont flower as much as those grown in Vic or Tas..
> They love full sun


U got any growing here in Grafton Stu? I'm keen to give them a try, hopefully they'd do better then my vege's so far.


----------



## sp0rk (30/7/13)

My rhizomes have just started sprouting little hairy roots, so we will see how they go as the weather gets warmer
anyone think one of those blue 44 gallon plastic drums cut in half would be a big enough planter to grow hops in?


----------



## shaunous (30/7/13)

sp0rk said:


> My rhizomes have just started sprouting little hairy roots, so we will see how they go as the weather gets warmer
> anyone think one of those blue 44 gallon plastic drums cut in half would be a big enough planter to grow hops in?


What are u starting the Rhizomes in to sprout roots?

Also one of the drums cut in half would be a decent size pot, bigger then some of the other guys are using, but its still a pot I suppose.


----------



## sp0rk (30/7/13)

Just 25cm pots with some nicely composted soil and some horse poop
I'll transfer the rhizomes to something bigger in the next month or 2


----------

